# New to forum: avionics tech and aircraft restorer



## tired wings (Mar 3, 2011)

Good morning everyone,
This is my first post, thanks for having me. I am an avionics tech from Canada and have recently been involved in the restoration of a 1937 Lockheed Electra. I am VERY interested in vintage aircraft instruments and panels. Can you point me in the right direction as far as this site is concerned? I would like to collect manuals and documents/blueprints of panels and instruments. They are fantastic masterpieces, not like boring glass cockpits! Anyway, thanks again.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 3, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 3, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## mikewint (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes, welcome, Electra, wasn't that Amelia Erhart's plane?


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 3, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## magnu (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## tired wings (Mar 3, 2011)

mikewint said:


> Yes, welcome, Electra, wasn't that Amelia Erhart's plane?


 Yes, Amelia flew a model 10, ours is a 12. Very similar in looks though. Thanks to all for the welcomes.


----------



## tired wings (Mar 3, 2011)

Yikes! sorry for the huge picture, I'll work on a better one!


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 3, 2011)

From St Kitts I'm not to far away in the falls


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 3, 2011)

Tired wings, welcome to the forum. And if you will click on the Forum button up top and scroll down to the Tech section I think you may have a lot of fun. Cheers. MicDrow keeps us up to our eyeballs in manuals of all sorts.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 3, 2011)

Welcome from a fellow Canuck!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Airframes (Mar 4, 2011)

Welcome from England.


----------



## P40NUT (Mar 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 5, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 5, 2011)

Welcome aboard mate!


----------



## tired wings (Mar 5, 2011)

Yes, thats right. I'm in Grimsby. Lockheed should be ready to fly really soon.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 5, 2011)

Was looking at her about 2 years ago , sure will be nice looking when done


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 5, 2011)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 14, 2011)

When I first saw this thread I thought it said:

*New to forum: avionics tech and aircraft destroyer.*


----------



## Geedee (Mar 19, 2011)

Welcome aboard


----------

